
Facebook Only Cares About Facebook - IntronExon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/facebook-doesnt-care/551684/?single_page=true
======
marban
Reads like an advertorial for another news aggregator.

~~~
IntronExon
Is Facebook still a news aggregator? I was under the impression that they
killed their news feed.

